# Toshiba Satellite BIOS keysequence?



## redkommie

Does anybody know whats the key sequence to enter the BIOS on a Toshiba Satellite BIOS? I've googled the heck out of it and I've gone to the toshiba site and nothing their helps. 

-Thanks


----------



## mguz

turn on while tappind 'esc', then choose 'f2' for setup, 'f12' for boot setup.


----------



## jatrizano

hey im having the same problems but everytime i try to hit the esc button it goes to the black screen and has the word password on the top right corner any ideas?


----------



## pishta68

Pull the battery on the motherboard to erase the BIOS password. Only way on this laptop. F2 right after power button will get you to BIOS screen. Boot sequence is a little confusing, f5 and F6 move the boot devices up and down the priority order and if you put a ! in front of it, it ignores it! I had all the devices with a ! in front of them and couldnt figure out why it wasnt booting to CD or floppy when installing XP.


----------



## JE553

TOTALLY HELPFUL!

the F2 brings up a bar under the icons at the bottom of the screen
then left and right arrows to select from icons at bottom 
(CD icon is CD drive, USB icon is USB Boot ect..)

Enter to boot from the selected drive


----------

